# First ATI Radeon HD 4870 and HD 4850 Pictures Emerge



## malware (May 26, 2008)

The Taiwanese website version of Tom's Hardware is hosting a brand new first look at ATI's Radeon HD 4800 series cards. Unfortunately, if you want to read something more than the posted pictures and the "Redefine HD Gaming" marketing charts, you'll need someone or Google to translate from Taiwanese for you, as you might have already guessed. What's interesting are the pictures below, that show the upcoming cards in all their glory. They also confirm our previous story about the cooling solutions that will be used on both cards. The first card pictured is ATI Radeon HD 4870, the second one is Radeon HD 4850.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## acperience7 (May 26, 2008)

Are those dual 6  pin connectors on the 4870?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 26, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> Are those dual 3 pin connectors on the 4870?



Looks like it to me.


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

Fricken bloody monster the 4870 is. It needs 2 gd 6-pin connectors. I don't even want to imagine what the X2 needs. It nice to see that the 4850 is still comfortably the same design.


----------



## HTC (May 26, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> Are those dual 3 pin connectors on the 4870?



I think it's dual *6 pin* connectors: that's 1 power hungry card ... and it's not even the x2 one ...

EDIT

Megasty was quicker ...


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 26, 2008)

Looks dam sexy i love red and black


----------



## imperialreign (May 26, 2008)

HTC said:


> I think it's dual *6 pin* connectors: that's 1 power hungry card ... and it's not even the x2 one ...
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Megasty was quicker ...



It takes a lot of juice to convert jigawattz to megahurtz


----------



## zaqwsx (May 26, 2008)

Can't wait to grab one. Only problem is I can only put 3 of those in my system becasue I only have 6 6pin connecters . Lol they look great too .


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Can't wait to grab one. Only problem is I can only put 3 of those in my system becasue I only have 6 6pin connecters . Lol they look great too .



Only 6  why don't you use molex to 6 pin converters.


----------



## HTC (May 26, 2008)

$329 for the 4870? *ONLY*???



> Radeon HD 4870 core and memory clock frequencies have not yet confirmed, is most curious about the outside world is carrying Qimonda production GDDR5 memory Qimonda as the first GDDR5 graphics memory of AMD AMD / ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series Adoption of a single standard for 16 Mx32, with 256 bit 512MB capacity, the third party also said that although this card is the first allocation of GDDR5 memory card, although the related impact on manufacturing costs, but it is not difficult to see AMD in developing products Gall of the former, as overclocking and performance remains to be seen, Radeon HD 4870 Dual-Slot used air-cooled radiators, the two groups to be 6 - PIN card power, for electricity, AMD recommend the use of more than 500 W power supply , To provide double-Dual-Link DVI video interface, Radeon display driver 8.49 version drivers support the first time, after the 8.501 version is available Windows XP, VISTA test, AMD Radeon HD 4870 is expected at US $ 329元.



And $229 for 4850? *ONLY*???



> Radeon HD 4850 is carrying a single specification for 16 Mx32 of GDDR3 memory, a total of 256 bit 512MB capacity, a Sing-Slot air-cooled radiators, providing dual-Dual-Link DVI video interface through the new DVI to HDMI Joints can be reached 7.1-channel audio output, takes a group of 6 - PIN card power, the electricity demand of the original proposal, the single card for the 450 W, two CrossfireX the implementation of multi-display operation structure needs a 550 W power supply , At the same time can provide two sets of 6 - PIN card power supply, AMD Radeon HD 4850 is expected at US $ 229元.



Quoted text was google translated, obviously ...

If this is so, *and the rumored nVidia prices are correct*, then ATI has already won ...


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2008)

maybe taiwanese dollers?


----------



## HTC (May 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> maybe taiwanese dollers?



No idea


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> maybe taiwanese dollers?



no way, $1 USD = $30 TWD, if that was true I would have been importing a long time ago 

But yeah, at those prices ATi already won


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2008)

Damn megasty you must have put everyones hopes down their


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

sweetness  and price is amazing


----------



## freaksavior (May 26, 2008)

were do i pre order these?


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2008)

I've always preferred the name radeon: it sounds so bloody cool when geforce which makes me want to say gayforce


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2008)

Darn it!  2 x 6 pins means I have to swap my other PSU back in my rig.  There's no way I'm buying just one of these.


----------



## freaksavior (May 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Darn it!  2 x 6 pins means I have to swap my other PSU back in my rig.  There's no way I'm buying just one of these.



i will have to get a new psu... oh well


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I've always preferred the name radeon: it sounds so bloody cool when geforce which makes me want to say gayforce



Actually saying *GEE-Force* is much funnier!






I'm still shocked by these twin connectors...  Perhaps these cards suck more juice than what has been "reported/leaked."


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

Maybe I'll make a real spider for my next rig. I think I'll have to break out my 1600W UX3 for that


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Darn it!  2 x 6 pins means I have to swap my other PSU back in my rig.  There's no way I'm buying just one of these.



why not get the 4870x2 instead


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2008)

Azazel said:


> why not get the 4870x2 instead



Doesn't look nearly as cool as two 4870's.  I'm a very feeble man...  Plus, I don't want to wait the extra month.  I want to max everything out on AOC now!


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Doesn't look nearly as cool as two 4870's.  I'm a very feeble man...  Plus, I don't want to wait the extra month.  I want to max everything out on AOC now!



lol ok haha  

DX10 wont be out for a few months so i think i cant wait for the x2 
(in AOC)


----------



## Squirrely (May 26, 2008)

Wow, the 4850 looks sweet. From what I heard, its supposed to be 125% faster than the 8800gt?

The 4870 is a beast of a card though. I can't imagine the power requirements for a 4870 X2.


----------



## Gam'ster (May 26, 2008)

Hmm.... nice im going to buy one...

Gam


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 26, 2008)

I just spooged all over the place, so please excuse me for a moment.


Those are awesome. Ive always loved ATIs reference single slot coolers, well really, since the 3850 came out (maybe a tad before then). Ive got to get me a 4870 now and the price increase is only about 120 bucks more (give or take 20 bucks) than what I paid for my 3870.


----------



## magibeg (May 26, 2008)

oh man, those look so awesome. Now i'm going to have to save my money and buy one (possibly 2) of those.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 26, 2008)

Time to start saving for a 4850  I loved my 3850, beast of a budget card(tho it was 210$ when I bought it).


----------



## Azazel (May 26, 2008)

looks like ATI are gonna have a good couple years to come


----------



## freaksavior (May 26, 2008)

but when can i pre-order it! /?


----------



## crow1001 (May 26, 2008)

Err they like look every other ATI GFX card thats been releases recently so i don't know how they look so awesome. And if according to this article below, they may have a job beating an 9800GTX. If true, good job ATI..



> According to a roadmap we've seen, the RV770XT, the card that ATI might brand as the Radeon HD 4870 512MB will be position to fight the Geforce 9800GTX 512MB.
> 
> The RV770XT should be as fast as a non-overclocked version of the Geforce 9800GTX 512MB or around that speed. This means that the RV770XT might be a bit faster or a bit slower than this Nvidia offering.



http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7511&Itemid=1


----------



## zaqwsx (May 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Only 6  why don't you use molex to 6 pin converters.




I have 3 6pin and 3 8pin. So 2 for each card and i can only put 3 cards. Thats what i ment.

Edit: I read it wrong. Know that I think of it I could.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2008)

everybody who's screaming about power usage ... i dont think its that bad.


----------



## magibeg (May 26, 2008)

crow1001 said:


> Err they like look every other ATI GFX card thats been releases recently so i don't know how they look so awesome. And if according to this article below, they may have a job beating an 9800GTX. If true, good job ATI..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7511&Itemid=1



If thats true than ATI must have the most horribly optimized card in history. Double the stream processors and clocked higher with faster memory and more TMU's and yet only slightly faster than it already is? i hope not


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 26, 2008)

i wonder how the 4870 will compare to the 3870x2 ?

I might have to sell mine off and get one of them babys


----------



## ISMurphy (May 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Doesn't look nearly as cool as two 4870's.  I'm a very feeble man...  Plus, I don't want to wait the extra month.  I want to max everything out on AOC now!




i do that now with my 2 3870's 

make sure to check out the AoC clubhouse post, and the site in my sig for some pwning fun.


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

crow1001 said:


> Err they like look every other ATI GFX card thats been releases recently so i don't know how they look so awesome. And if according to this article below, they may have a job beating an 9800GTX. If true, good job ATI..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7511&Itemid=1



I think fudzilla goofed up in one way or another. The 4850 should be $229 but on paper should also be faster than the 9800 GTX. Comparing it to the stuff that's already out, the 3850x2 slightly beats the 9800 GTX while the 3870x2 kills it. The 4870 should match or be faster than 3870x2. Everything depends on what nVidia does with the 280 & 260 GTX. It might turn out to be a closer fight then we thought


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 26, 2008)

I mean overall not a bad looking card. The single slot one is ok.  I wish they would try to make the cooler look better like nvidia...  I love NVIDIA coolers.


----------



## ShinyG (May 26, 2008)

I hope this time it will be a close fight instead of the usual "ladder" hierarchy we have now, where each card is 10-15% faster and more expesive than the previous one and no two cards compete from ATi and nVidia compete in the same price segment! Both manufacturers are avoiding competition as much as they can...
I want a full-out war, head to head! Imagine how low the prices would go...
Eeeh, just dreaming


----------



## newtekie1 (May 26, 2008)

I couldn't care less about how they look, they don't look that much different than any other card, I want to know performance and price, then I will care.


----------



## Morgoth (May 26, 2008)

hell yea  good price and looking cant wait for 2x hd4870x2 end 2008  ^^


----------



## wolf2009 (May 26, 2008)

Azazel said:


> sweetness  and price is amazing



ya , so i think ati gets more cards sold this summer. i personally am saving up for these, cant to much higher up to nvidia offerings , thats a lot of money.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 26, 2008)

soooo you will need 2 6pin pci-e connectors? this 4870 better kick some balls


----------



## Winterwind (May 26, 2008)

RV770 should be much faster than RV670.
not because of more shaders or faster ram but because of more ROP-s.
latest ATi cards all had 16 ROP-s and it wasnt enough.
RV770 has(atleast they say so) 32 ROP-s.
That was ATi-s weakest link til now.

So, i would say RV770 will be faster than HD3870 X2.
Atleast it will have much more raw power than X2

And that ~160w TDP(HD4870) shouldnt be something to worry about.
BTW, idle TDP will be much lower than RV670


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

ShinyG said:


> I hope this time it will be a close fight instead of the usual "ladder" hierarchy we have now, where each card is 10-15% faster and more expesive than the previous one and no two cards compete from ATi and nVidia compete in the same price segment! Both manufacturers are avoiding competition as much as they can...
> I want a full-out war, head to head! Imagine how low the prices would go...
> Eeeh, just dreaming



That would be a NWO  The last batch of garbage just didn't make any since from nVidia's side. The G92 8800gs-gt-gts & 9800 gtx just didn't hold any water at all. All the cards were 5-15% better than the last & had huge price jumps - especially between the 8800gts & 9800gtx. On top of that, there's the _placeholder_ 9800gx2 which came about & died 3 months later just to beat the 3870x2. That's irritation rather than competition :shadedshu

On the other side was ATi who were just holding their heads above water with 38xx series after the 8800 series ate them for breakfast. 

I want equal competition more than anything. That would save us from the pain of seeing nVidia release $600-800 clunkers that don't go 0-60 in 10 seconds or efficiently do my laundry


----------



## snuif09 (May 26, 2008)

maybe the second 6 pin connector is for oc'ing.


----------



## choppy (May 26, 2008)

Squirrely said:


> Wow, the 4850 looks sweet. From what I heard, its supposed to be 125% faster than the 8800gt?



lol, whoever told you that must have pulled your pants down afterwards!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 26, 2008)

125% faster than an 88gt...

haha very unlikely maybe more like 10-25 


but these cards do look damn sexy!
i like the red and black.


----------



## flashstar (May 26, 2008)

10-25%??? 

It's crazy how nearly everyone is counting ATI out before the fighting has even begun. Again, with 1008 Gflops of power versus 930 Gflops for Nvidia's offering, the R770 should be at least on par with the 280 GTX even assuming that games are optimized for Nvidia.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 26, 2008)

flashstar said:


> 10-25%???
> 
> It's crazy how nearly everyone is counting ATI out before the fighting has even begun. Again, with 1008 Gflops of power versus 930 Gflops for Nvidia's offering, the R770 should be at least on par with the 280 GTX even assuming that games are optimized for Nvidia.



hey it was just a wild guess...
im not making any serious debates until both camps release there cards and we can do some actually side by side real world benchmarking.


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

flashstar said:


> 10-25%???
> 
> It's crazy how nearly everyone is counting ATI out before the fighting has even begun. Again, with 1008 Gflops of power versus 930 Gflops for Nvidia's offering, the R770 should be at least on par with the 280 GTX even assuming that games are optimized for Nvidia.



If only it was that easy to assume that - oh wtf, I will  

& when it come to past the 4870x2 will pwn earth, heaven, & hell


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 26, 2008)

Im starting to save ...


----------



## Ripper3 (May 26, 2008)

Having two power connectors may just be a formality, to make sure it doesn't overload the first power connector, or the PCIe bus. May not even be necesarry for people on PCIe 2 motherboards, as they'll provide more power.


----------



## wolf2009 (May 26, 2008)

Ripper3 said:


> Having two power connectors may just be a formality, to make sure it doesn't overload the first power connector, or the PCIe bus. May not even be necesarry for people on PCIe 2 motherboards, as they'll provide more power.



absolutely ! i think its just to main compatibility with PCI-E 1.1 . On PCI-E 2 , one connector could have done the job as the slot can provide 150W , and the cards TDP is 157W .


----------



## ghost101 (May 26, 2008)

Need 2 6 pin connectors for anything over 150w of power. Since the 4870 consumes ~150w, it makes sense to have some leg room for overclocking.

edit: Yeh what he said above me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> absolutely ! i think its just to main compatibility with PCI-E 1.1 . On PCI-E 2 , one connector could have done the job as the slot can provide 150W , and the cards TDP is 157W .



there are still many that have motherboards that support the 1.1 spec.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2008)

Megasty said:


> I think fudzilla goofed up in one way or another. The 4850 should be $229 but on paper should also be faster than the 9800 GTX. Comparing it to the stuff that's already out, the 3850x2 slightly beats the 9800 GTX while the 3870x2 kills it. The 4870 should match or be faster than 3870x2. Everything depends on what nVidia does with the 280 & 260 GTX. It might turn out to be a closer fight then we thought



I take Fudzilla and The Inquirer with a grain of salt myself.


----------



## ghost101 (May 26, 2008)

Just so people know, the 260 and 280 gtx cards will destroy the rv770xt. Itll require the r700 to provide any competition at the top end. The pricing should tell you that. Nvidia arent idiots, if they price the 280 gtx at $500 will ati are looking at sub $300 for the rv770xt, theres clearly a reason.

Whats the point of hyping these cards up beyond what their specs tell you. Theoretically, the rv770xt can only be twice as good as the 3870 (and thats using the really high estimates of shader clocks). Also when has theoretical performance ever translated exactly into actual performance?


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2008)

I can't wait for the " the drivers arn't mature yet " excuse to appear.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 26, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Just so people know, the 260 and 280 gtx cards will destroy the rv770xt. Itll require the r700 to provide any competition at the top end. The pricing should tell you that. Nvidia arent idiots, if they price the 280 gtx at $500 will ati are looking at sub $300 for the rv770xt, theres clearly a reason.
> 
> Whats the point of hyping these cards up beyond what their specs tell you. Theoretically, the rv770xt can only be twice as good as the 3870 (and thats using the really high estimates of shader clocks). Also when has theoretical performance ever translated exactly into actual performance?


 
so whats the point of you using derogatory statements and hyping the Nvidia parts up then? Also the last time a card was really worth 400 clams was the 9700 Pro AIW back in the day, anything over that price i specified is worthless. Also dont say its worth it because you dont have a 8800 Ultra.


----------



## Megasty (May 26, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I can't wait for the " the drivers arn't mature yet " excuse to appear.



It already has  But honestly, I love ROPs, TMUs, & shaders as much as the next person but just how well will these stand up to the watered down specs of the 260 & 280, oops I think I just said it


----------



## holy_ (May 26, 2008)

*Sapphire*

Waiting to see Sapphire version of this card (with blue color )


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2008)

my ROPS is bigger dan yours


----------



## OverclockedBoo (May 26, 2008)

It looks like a monster, but I'm sick of dual slot cards. I'd go with dual 4850's unless they release a sigle slot ver.


----------



## ghost101 (May 26, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> so whats the point of you using derogatory statements and hyping the Nvidia parts up then? Also the last time a card was really worth 400 clams was the 9700 Pro AIW back in the day, anything over that price i specified is worthless. Also dont say its worth it because you dont have a 8800 Ultra.




Derogatory? Where? Also, someone who goes to university and doesnt have a job is hardly nvidia's intended market with higher end cards.

Secondly, nvidia arent idiots. They will price cards accordingly. Nvidia have a lot more experience and information to price their cards. you saying no card is worth over $400 means nought.

Similarly, ati arent idiots, they will price their cards accordingly. Prices tell you everything. Take for example processors. You want to find the ordering of performance of AMD and Intel CPUs, prices are very accurate. Why prices are an accurate estimator of performance should be obvious.

Just so you know, my last 4 cards have all been ati. The most likely card i am going to buy next year is again going to be ati simply because i like the low power consumption (ati powerplay) and have prices more in my range. But im not going to delude myself about who will have the better cards*.

edit: *better cards in terms of raw performance


----------



## Sapientwolf (May 26, 2008)

The 4870 is a sleek looking card.  Red and black always looks good.  I think I'll Crossfire a couple of them for my summer build.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2008)

Thats more on the spot now, Ya- despite my system being considered a Dinosaur, the only thing that is in it is the 1950 Pro, i know the 3850 is out but im not upgrading to that card because this one still has the capability to play COD4 etc just fine. Btw there is one game that has quite abit of physics in it and that is Project Torque, look at the construction yard.


ghost101 said:


> Derogatory? Where? Also, someone who goes to university and doesnt have a job is hardly nvidia's intended market with higher end cards.
> 
> Secondly, nvidia arent idiots. They will price cards accordingly. Nvidia have a lot more experience and information to price their cards. you saying no card is worth over $400 means nought.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haytch (May 27, 2008)

The ATi cards in more recent times are just too darn sexy looking!
I didnt appreciate having a male ghost recon dude on my Asus 8800GTX! 
I prefered the Sappire x1950xtx twin sisters!

Please note :- ATi is not even on the same playing field as Nvidia.  Billions of dollars say so!
I am an ATi fanboy, recently converted over after AMD bought them, but it will be a while longer before AMD/ATi catch up again.

Ill be after 2 of the 4870x2's, but i doubt they will compare with 3way SLi 280's with some genius's C+ written CUDA script specific for a certain game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 27, 2008)

why bother with 3way SLI when the 9800GX2s in 3way cant muster but 7 FPS in crysis. That does sound more like Poor Coding on the Creators part as other games both companies cards play right.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2008)

They do look good. If only they could release a black PCB version. I highly doubt we'll see an AGP 4850, but it'd be sod's law if we did. I've just had a 3850 as a b'day present.


----------



## HTC (May 27, 2008)

Just found this (google translated):



> [First Look] AMD / ATI RV770 Versus NVIDIA G92 advantage - even in hot pursuit after the high-end R700











> Since the double-A after the merger, the display card product speed has exceeded rival NVIDIA, related technical specifications is also part of a new generation of ATI Radeon HD 4800 series has been ready and are expected to be part of this year COMPUTEX manufacturers Live Demo, the other hand, NVIDIA camp , The latest of them related products published by the change from G92 chip, leading to the recent release of the GeForce 9800GX2, GTX performance does not substantially exceed the previous generation at the same level, the outside world generally look to the upcoming NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280 (Core: 575MHz,, Memory: 1000MHz, 3dmark vantage P11000 +), 260 before the snow can be a shame. Control the area of motherboards, NVIDIA product release date repeatedly postponed, even Hyper Power technology in the related third-party motherboard products still exist some problems, and ATI's Hyper Crossfire technology has been extended to the consumer market, so private firms in this period that NVIDA Into a苦战.










> AMD Radeon HD 4800 series in the upcoming occasion, announced RV770 comparison with the G92 under the specifications of advantages, including carrying GDDR5 memory, DirectX 10.1, 55-nanometer GPU, PCI-E2.0, UVD2 technology, PowerPlayer energy saving energy , Integrated HDMI video output, it is undeniable that, Radeon HD 4800 series of hardware features of the leading NVIDIA G92, regardless of costs such as AMD took the lead in the Radeon HD 4870 allocation of Qimonda GDDR5 memory, support more rapid frequency, low consumption , And other advantages, but, after all, just a technical announcement significance than actual sales help, on the other hand, it also highlights the NVIDIA card technology for the forward-looking than AMD, to a certain extent there will be some marketing help, Furthermore UVD2 The VC-1, MPEG-2, H.264 high-definition video decoding rate has exceeded NVIDIA PureVideo HD technology.
> 
> However, some features are not immediately present advantages, such as the use of DirectX 10.1 technology, technical support for the current game Shaodikelian, NVIDIA for PC GAME has been holding important part of the initiative, the latest assassins creed the game because of pressure by NVIDIA , Will be released updates to the original DirectX 10.1 effects DirectX 10, in other words, technical support DirectX 10.1 is still greater than the actual significance of technology announced sales help, but contribute to AMD's marketing strategy practices.










> As NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280,260 has not yet officially released, AMD estimates in the third quarter of the targeted products were not competitive, these two products included in the relevant third party said, Radeon HD 4800 series of no less than the opponent At the same level products, from the list can still see the Radeon HD 4870 listing makes NVIDIA GeForce9800GX2 not faced pressure on the prices, the official associated Radeon HD 4850 sales, also for the current other GeForce9800 sales prices need to take follow-up strategies, such For consumers, the situation is a multi-Dali.










> AMD also notice Radeon HD 4800 series was published, is expected to be introduced as the single Radeon HD 3870X2 cards dual-core products, product, code-named R700, the relevant third party said that *at present, although provisional, respectively Radeon HD 4870X2, 4850X2, the total memory capacity of 1GB, but there are also only introduced Radeon HD 4850X2*, in any case, it appears that the second half of 2008, ATI and NVIDIA's GPU battle will be intense.







                                     Radeon HD 4800 Series Specifications


Source: www.tomshardware.tw


----------



## ghost101 (May 28, 2008)

$100 more for the XT is a bit much. Especially if its only 30% better.


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

*Originally found in a Portuguese forum*

*Dated 30th of May*:



> Exclusive - Taipei (Taiwan) - AMD’s graphics team has put the finishing touches at its new GPU generation and actually has begun shipping the new 4850 card to OEM partners and retailers: The new Radeon series will sell for prices between $199 and $499.
> 
> According to information we came across in Taiwan, AMD/ATI is gunning for a sizeable launch of the new product generation, with Radeon 4850 512 MB boards leading the charge. However, the exact price has not been set yet, even if it is certain that the GDDR3 512 MB version (codenamed Makedon) will debut in a range between $179 and $219. If you ask us, we believe that the board be priced exactly at $199 (US, CAN) as well as 199 Euro.
> 
> ...



Source: Tom's Hardware

*Dated 31st of May*:



> How we get today via email from a anonym source, so the packaging of the new HD4850 from HIS will look like. How you can see on the packaging, the 4850 contains, what have several times written, 512 MiB memory. In addition the delivery contains, the same the 3800 series, a screw driver.



Source: ATI-Forums.de



> Visiting one of the many manufacturers here in stormy Taipei, we just happened to stumble across this little number sitting on the side. A few shots later (why is it the most important ones always have the most blur?) and we decided to ask around as to its story.
> 
> Apparently, it's a dummy sample direct from the double-A team, which the companies use to get the basic gist of what they need for artwork and branding, and so that they can start working on their own cooling solutions.
> 
> ...



Source: Bit-Tech News

*Dated 1st of June*:



> How we reported some days ago, the new Catalyst 8.6 contains the support of the RV770 and more further models of the new 4000 series. Today we can show with a save source you further models, under all the IDs of the 4400 series:



Source: ATI-Forums.de


----------



## hat (Jun 2, 2008)

OverclockedBoo said:


> It looks like a monster, but I'm sick of dual slot cards. I'd go with dual 4850's unless they release a sigle slot ver.



I used to think that way but dual slot coolers are way better. They blow hot air out of the back of the case. Single slot coolers can't do that.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

I can see they made some improvements to the HSF on the 4850.  The "top" of the card, or the part that faces the side of the case is now open, there is more room for ventilation.  They also seem to be using a different fan with more blades.  Using a side fan for exhaust would work well with these cards.


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

hat said:


> I used to think that way but dual slot coolers are way better. They blow hot air out of the back of the case. Single slot coolers can't do that.





erocker said:


> I can see they made some improvements to the HSF on the 4850.  The "top" of the card, or the part that faces the side of the case is now open, there is more room for ventilation.  They also seem to be using a different fan with more blades.  Using a side fan for exhaust would work well with these cards.



If it runs cool and doesn't compromise the air temps inside the case, i don't care if it's single, double or even triple slotted.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, it will.  My 3850 blows some pretty hot air.  I would actually like to eventually get a 4850 heatsink to put on my 3850, since my side fan is useless as an intake.  It just blows on the cards plastic shroud.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2008)

If you buy me a 4850 I will send you the stock cooler


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Oh, it will.  My 3850 blows some pretty hot air.  I would actually like to eventually get a 4850 heatsink to put on my 3850, since my side fan is useless as an intake.  It just blows on the cards plastic shroud.



Dunno about your case, dude 

My case is this one (PDF file).

Currently, i have an Asus HD3870 in it and i'll be sticking an Accelero S1 Rev 2 on it (mine still hasn't arrived, yet ). You can read about a fellow TPUer's opinion of this VGA cooler here.

I'm just hoping that the newer ATI cards generation supports this VGA cooler as well.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 2, 2008)

I see they haven't really changed the low-end reference coolers a whole lot - just some more blades on the fan.

Otherwise, they look near identicle to some of the coolers on the 3850s, and the older 1950 GT/PRO/Crossfire edition cards


I'm kind shocked, though, the card looks to be the exact same dimensions as the 3850s as well - I half expected the cards to be a little bit bigger, considering the GPU they're brandishing


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

HTC said:


> Dunno about your case, dude
> 
> My case is this one (PDF file).
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you're getting at?  All I'm doing is commenting on the differences/changes in the cooler from the HD 3850 series.  They are:
Different (more) fan blades
Air channels are routed out the back and out the top, unlike the 3850 where the air goes straight back
Plastic on top of the cooler has been removed.

Ok, and looking at your case, the side fan works much better as an intake.  The 120mm fan that I have mounted on my Rocketfish case is in direct line to where the exhaust is on the 4850.


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> I have no idea what you're getting at?  *All I'm doing is commenting on the differences/changes in the cooler from the HD 3850 series.  They are:
> Different (more) fan blades
> Air channels are routed out the back and out the top, unlike the 3850 where the air goes straight back
> Plastic on top of the cooler has been removed*.



You're right.

When comparing stock coolers, since this newer GPU *should* be hotter due to it being more powerful, it *could* lead to a hotter environment, case interior temp wise.

What i added in the previous post, was for an aftermarket cooler, which is really off the topic ...


----------



## Ravenas (Jun 2, 2008)

That is going to be one power hungry card


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

It's funny though, on my parents computer with the 3850 in it, when it boots up, my ma knows it's ready to use when she can hear the fan kicking in.  I have it set around 70% and it's just loud!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> Oh, it will.  My 3850 blows some pretty hot air.  I would actually like to eventually get a 4850 heatsink to put on my 3850, since my side fan is useless as an intake.  It just blows on the cards plastic shroud.



cant you just revers the airflow by switching the positive and negative wires?

im sure the stock coolers will be fine after all there has to be some logic as to why the went with this design, what ever is the most cost effective way is more the likely the way they went. the least expensive yet the most efficient.


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> cant you just revers the airflow by switching the positive and negative wires?
> 
> im sure the stock coolers will be fine after all there has to be some logic as to why the went with this design, what ever is the most cost effective way is more the likely the way they went. *the least expensive yet the most efficient*.



I would say the *cheapest* efficient: the word "most" is out of place in that sentence, i believe.

When they put better coolers, they price it a lot more, no?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's funny though, on my parents computer with the 3850 in it, when it boots up, my ma knows it's ready to use when she can hear the fan kicking in.  I have it set around 70% and it's just loud!



The fan on my 1950 Pro kicks up after boot, but i believe that is just a check it does, otherwise playing games its quiet.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 2, 2008)

HTC said:


> I would say the *cheapest* efficient: the word "most" is out of place in that sentence, i believe.
> 
> When the put better coolers, they price it a lot more, no?



yes this is true.
im just saying the stock reference cooler usually do i decent job of keeping it cool.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

hat said:


> I used to think that way but dual slot coolers are way better. They blow hot air out of the back of the case. Single slot coolers can't do that.



Single Slot Coolers can if they made the backplate with vented holes and made the shroud extend to the back.


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yes this is true.
> im just saying the stock reference cooler usually do i decent job of keeping it cool.



With ATI, from my experience, yes: absolutely.

The same may not be said about nVidia: *from what i've read*, many cards idle @ 60º+ and, though the cards fully support it, that's *way* too hot for my liking and they *definitely* mess with the inside case temps.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 2, 2008)

HTC said:


> With ATI, from my experience, yes: absolutely.
> 
> The same may not be said about nVidia: *from what i've read*, many cards idle @ 60º+ and, though the cards fully support it, that's *way* too hot for my liking and they *definitely* mess with the inside case temps.



yes. that being my point exactly. i didnt want to mention the n word as im not trying to start another flame war.

but generally speaking ATi reference coolers are pretty good.


----------



## HTC (Jun 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yes. that being my point exactly. i didnt want to mention the n word as im not trying to start another flame war.
> 
> but generally speaking ATi reference coolers are pretty good.



I agree.

In post #80, when i mentioned an aftermarket cooler, the fellow TPUer bought the cooler for a nVidia card.

I invite anyone to read what he said about the aftermarket VS stock cooler on that particular nVidia card and the temps he achieved with both, specially the stock cooler.

Maybe, in this nVidia next gen cards, the stock coolers keep the card cooler then many of this gen, but i don't know, really 

I'm just hoping that the ATI's next gen cards' stock cooler manages to keep the card as cool as this gen cards' stock cooler.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 2, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> yes. that being my point exactly. i didnt want to mention the n word as im not trying to start another flame war.
> 
> but generally speaking ATi reference coolers are pretty good.



as long as you make sure they're correctly contacting everything right out of the box - the heat spreaders on the back of my 1950 PROs weren't contacting the VRMs properly.  Even these new 3870s I got hold of, the thermal pads weren't correctly contacting the DRAM modules, either.

A little pressure was all that was need to fix these issues.


Otherwise, they're fairly efficient - ATI likes to use full copper for their reference coolers, and their fans work fairly well (even more so after a BIOS flash).

TBH, I've never had a need to swap out the coolers on any of my ATI cards - even my 1950s (which are notorious for running on the warmer side) or my X700 PRO that I OCed the piss out of


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

just too bad i cant use the VGA Silencer Rev 3 on a newer card.


----------



## erocker (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhh, I loved the silencer on my X800GTO.  Such nice HSF's!  I wonder why AC stopped making them for newer gen. cards?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2008)

well with such steep competition now, i guess they cant compete.


----------



## HTC (Jun 4, 2008)

> very short scene of rv770 graphics demo (city, robot) ; realtime
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translat...hl=ja&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...



Get ready for the price of an HD4850:



> http://www.informatique.nl/cgi-bin/i...i?M=I&A=515146
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Originally found in PCDig@ (Portuguese site)


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> $329 for the 4870? *ONLY*???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont be so sure, if the G260GTX is faster than the 4870 then AMD lost again


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ahhh, I loved the silencer on my X800GTO.  Such nice HSF's!  I wonder why AC stopped making them for newer gen. cards?



good question 




eidairaman1 said:


> well with such steep competition now, i guess they cant compete.



sure they can, AC just need to stop making little usb fans


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2008)

I expect this has already been linked to in this thread, if so, my apologies.


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2008)

> We've been on the lookout for an HD Radeon 4850 here at COMPUTEX ever since GIGABYTE hinted at AMD and NVIDIA's next-gen graphics cards.
> 
> Fortunately for us, part of that search came to an end today when we had our hands on this:











> Yep, that's AMD's forthcoming mid-range GPU, the Radeon HD 4850. It's a single-slot design, and it doesn't look all too dissimilar from the current 3800-series. Our sources state that AMD aren't allowing its partners to adjust the reference design at launch. If indeed that is the case, every Radeon HD 4850 will initially look like the above, with the various partner-provided derivatives arriving later on.
> 
> The card provides 512MiB of GDDR3 memory and features dual DVI-I outputs. Unfortunately, GIGABYTE weren't willing to cough-up any further details, despite showing the card. Nonetheless, there's support for CrossFire X and our favourite feature is undoubtedly the sticker that says "FAST".













Source: Hexus



> *AMD HD 4850 – RV770 GPU die shot*
> 
> Never, ever leave a _bit-tech_ person in reach of a screwdriver and an unattended next generation graphics card; otherwise this happens. People, there’s your RV770 core, the eight Qimonda memory chip layout and general red PCB goodness




























Source: Bit-Tech.net



> *HD 4850: New results and price revelation*
> 
> Shortly before the middle of this month RV770 for the first time the public light of day, are in the network performance further details. A few days ago there was a message that AMD's Radeon HD 4850 at least ten percent faster than a 9800 GTX renders, but now are more results appeared that the small RV770 in 3DMark06 just nine percent faster than one expects 8800 GT and in 3DMark Vantage only equal to the 9800 GTX is - that we already suspected as the first comparison of the chip clock HD 4850 of 625 to 700 MHz greatly increased.
> 
> ...



Source (translated with Google): Hardware-Infos




> *HD 4870 RV770XT card exposed*















*All of the above was originally found @ a Portuguese site: PCDig@*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 6, 2008)

Why do they blur those parts out?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 6, 2008)

number is unique, hinting at who has it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 6, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> dont be so sure, if the G260GTX is faster than the 4870 then AMD lost again



so are you going to take this topic out of context? Also you forget candle, without ATI there is no Nvidia. What im saying is when ATI comes out with something new, it makes nvidia release something new, so if there was no Competition, there would be nothing better and all consumers will lose.


----------



## HTC (Jun 6, 2008)

This is what i find *most* interesting:



> In 3DMark06 reached the HD 4850, according to "Fudzilla" a score of 11,760, while the Nvidia card compared to 10,800 3DMarks came - two values that only by a factor of 1088 separately. At this point not tested 9800 GTX would probably come around 12,500 points.
> Similarly, results in the colleagues of "ITOCP" emerged that the HD 4850 P5847 points in 3DMark Vantage has achieved. At the same system, a 9800 GTX P5816 points obtained. So far so good: *It is interesting, however, that the X-mode, in 1920x1200 instead of 1280x1024 and there is also the default 4-times anti-aliasing and 16 times anisotropische filtering active, the score against a 9800 GTX with points instead X2609 X2104 points, 24 percent higher*.



If only i had the cash ...


----------



## HTC (Jun 11, 2008)

*First results of 4850 in 3D06 AND Vantage (that i know of):*






Source (translated with google): www.publish.it168.com but originally found @ PCDig@ (Portuguese site).

*Check the source: it's worth it!*

EDIT

MY BAD: there's also VANTAGE results as well, in the other pages of the source!






EDIT #2

Personally, i would like to see a comparison of the *3D06* results @ higher settings with a 3870x2 as i believe this card is lower @ lower resolutions but higher @ higher resolutions.


----------

